
Half of people click anything sent to them - zer0gravity
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/researchers-demonstrate-half-of-people-will-click-on-any-link-theyre-sent/
======
xathereal
First thought that came to mind, is this clickbait about clickbait?

------
cvs268
...and the other half don't? So it sounds pretty much random to me.

